

I applied for YC W14 - gwomble
http://cinch.io

======
sinak
Looks like for some reason this got flagged off the homepage. Not exactly sure
why, but anyway: I really like it. I agree with Caligula though, I had to
watch the video to get the key piece of information that I was interested in,
which was how users identify themselves (phone number).

Weirdly, I now notice that it's written right below the video. But I'd maybe
shorten that sentence, or change the "simple and easy signup" headline to
something like "All it takes is a phone number."

~~~
gwomble
Thanks for the kind words. And do I have you to thank for getting it "un-
flagged"?

Nice tip on the headline under the video, I like it!

------
gwomble
Wow, actually pretty nerve racking submitting here. But, there it is. We
applied and hope Cinch is in the next batch at YC.

Our site was just launched, so might be a little buggy, but we are proud of
the product we have built. Would love feedback from the HN faithful!

~~~
chrismonsanto
The website has a horizontal scroll bar unless I devote an entire monitor to
it (1920 pixels, FF 24). I actually did have your site at full screen, but I
use a vertical tab bar, so you didn't get my entire viewport. There's quite a
bit of padding, so you don't actually need that much width.

~~~
gwomble
Hmmm...in what browser are you getting that scroll bar?

